# GPU-Z fails to start



## ray_gti-r (Dec 2, 2011)

As the title says ...

I have tried GPU-Z versions from 5.6* back to 4.4.

Running CCC 11.9 due to incompatability with a BOINC project for later versions up to and including 11.11*.

Board:- Asrock A330
GPU:- HD2400 PCI (not PXIx/PCI-e) RV610
OS:- Windows 7 Pro SP1 64-bit

Weirdly, ATI Tray Tools (1.7.9.1573) works and even allows me to overclock ever so slightly although no temperature info is available.

* this combination allowed GPU-Z to work but is incompatabe as above therefore cannot be used.

Context:- I need GPU-Z to work on this PC as it is destined to be used as a headless server monitored remotely therefore I need as much hardware info as possible especially GPU load & temperature ... which is where GPU-Z is the best tool that I have found for the job.

Help!


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 2, 2011)

Try the 0.3.8 version.
I have seen a couple of reviews that are using it.

Edit: W1zzard may be able to get you going on the newer versions, when he drops by.

GPU-z older version download list


----------



## ray_gti-r (Dec 2, 2011)

> Try the 0.3.8 version.



Hi.
Thanks for the reply.
Not an ION motherboard chipset (sadly) - it's an Intel chipset which I don't think makes any difference to the GPU-Z operation of the add-on graphics card.

I tried 0.3.8 but got the same GPU-Z fail again. 

FWIW I don't need a newer version - I need a version that works, as below.

Repeat:-

I have tried GPU-Z versions from 5.6* back to 4.4.

Running CCC 11.9 due to incompatability with a BOINC project for later versions up to and including 11.11*.

Board:- Asrock A330
GPU:- HD2400 PCI (not PXIx/PCI-e) RV610
OS:- Windows 7 Pro SP1 64-bit

Weirdly, ATI Tray Tools (1.7.9.1573) works and even allows me to overclock ever so slightly although no temperature info is available.

* this combination allowed GPU-Z to work but is incompatabe as above therefore cannot be used.

Context:- I need GPU-Z to work on this PC as it is destined to be used as a headless server monitored remotely therefore I need as much hardware info as possible especially GPU load & temperature ... which is where GPU-Z is the best tool that I have found for the job.

Help!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2011)

what do you mean by "fails to start" ?


----------



## ray_gti-r (Dec 2, 2011)

Windows (7) says GPU-Z "Stopped working" before anything actually started - just a completely empty window. Whould a screenshot help?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 2, 2011)

ray_gti-r said:


> Hi.
> Thanks for the reply.
> Not an ION motherboard chipset (sadly) - it's an Intel chipset which I don't think makes any difference to the GPU-Z operation of the add-on graphics card.
> 
> I tried 0.3.8 but got the same GPU-Z fail again.



Oh, sorry it did not work.
I assumed you had the A330ION, you got the A330GC then? (I should not assume, this is the result)
I have used the A330ION in a build for a friend. He is enjoying it.

Back on topic:

You might want to try the event viewer in Windows 7... it would probably give more info on the problem.

What information appears in event logs (Event Viewer)?
Event Viewer How To...
Start Event Viewer
Event Logs
Event Properties

Or, you can try this, it works and is free to use:  MyEventViewer v1.66 - Alternative to the standard event viewer of Windows by Nirsoft

32 bit download
64 bit download

Also, just a few ideas you may want to try running GPU-z:

1. run GPU-z with administrative privileges
2. Dis-able UAC to test
3. If, DEP is enabled try it with DEP disabled
4. If you are using any A/V or firewall; either, dis-able it/them to test or check the permissions


----------



## ray_gti-r (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi.
Thanks for the reply, really excellent advice which I tried. I would also add "Try running in XP mode" which I have ... both SP2 & SP3 options. Having hit a brick wall with my efforts I thought I'd try asking the experts hereabouts.

To recap:-

GPU-Z version 5.6 & CCC 11.11 allowed GPU-Z to work but CCC 11.11 is incompatabe with my BOINC project.

GPU-Z versions [many, just tested down to 2.4] with CCC 11.9, GPU-Z doesn't start i.e., Windows (7) says GPU-Z "Stopped working" before anything actually started - just a completely empty window.

Again, I truly appreciate the time & effort you have all put into this issue so far ...

Cheers, Ray


----------



## ray_gti-r (Dec 4, 2011)

Help!

Please, I need a solution.

Thanks Ray


----------



## ray_gti-r (Dec 6, 2011)

ray_gti-r said:


> GPU-Z version 5.6 & CCC 11.11 allowed GPU-Z to work but CCC 11.11 is incompatible with my BOINC project.



After MUCH faffing (the polite meaning) around:-

Found that CCC 11.5 & GPU-Z 0.2.4 work to allow GPU-Z to function on this PC.

And ATI Tray Tools works OK.

And BOINC project works OK.

Explain?

(FWIW I'm cooking this brew for 24 hrs to confirm no issues and memorising the correct spelling of incompatible :~P )


----------



## ray_gti-r (Dec 6, 2011)

> I'm cooking this brew for 24 hrs to confirm no issues



Proof still working after cold boot:- 

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h216/Ray_GTI-R/WorkingGPU-ZdetailsDONOTDELETE.jpg


----------



## ray_gti-r (Dec 7, 2011)

... still OK.

This is much better snapshot:- http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h216/Ray_GTI-R/WorkingGPU-ZdetailsDONOTDELETE-1.jpg

(FWIW I have randomly tried other GPU-Z versions ... 0.5.6, 0.5.3 & 0.3.8 ... with CCC 11.5  on this PC: no joy. So GPU-Z 0.2.4 & CCC 11.5 will do me fine.)


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2011)

please check if the attached build fixes your problem.

yesterday i fixed a crash that can happen on old ati cards, especially when using old drivers (this change is not included in 0.5.7)


----------



## ray_gti-r (Dec 24, 2011)

I truly appreciate the reply and time&effort, W1zzard.



W1zzard said:


> please check if the attached build fixes your problem.


This build does not fix the problem.
Tried with CCC 11.5.
1st run - blank window, as before. Then ran 0.2.4 to check that was still working - yes.
2nd run - showed correctly HD2400 but nothing else - all other fields blank. Then after about 60 seconds it errors-out with "GPU-Z ... stopped working" as before.

Reprise:- GPU-Z 0.2.4 still works OK with CCC 11.5.

Regards, Ray


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2011)

ok, i'll try to dig up a hd 2000 class card to find out whats going on


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2011)

can't seem to find the problem. send me a crashdump created by 0.5.6 and 0.5.7 please

w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------

